# Hubby & kids are gone....mom plays!



## MrsFusion (Nov 7, 2010)

This is my first try at building my recipe around a Lye concentration of 33%.  I poured at a medium trace.  Which I have never done before, I always poured at a slight trace(which I think was one of my problems). I  used Lavender Essential Oil and purple POP mica.  And I sprayed the top with alcohol.  This is the "look" I was going for(well, I think it is...we'll see when I unmold).

I just want to thank everyone here again!  Without this forum, I would be lost!


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Beautiful colour I must say.


----------



## dubnica (Nov 7, 2010)

That is fantastic color.  I just love any shade of purple.  Great job.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the color, and the whip marks too !


----------



## jess_adams24 (Nov 7, 2010)

Love the color...you should post some cut pictures.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 7, 2010)

That is such a pretty purple!  Love it!


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I just keep coming back here cuz it makes me smile.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the color!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 8, 2010)

Very pretty!  I love the purple you got.  Please post picks out of the mold; I would love to see them.


----------



## glenolam (Nov 8, 2010)

I made a lavender with the purple POP mica from TKB & must say it is gorgeous!!  Yours lookes lovely and I love the swirls on top!  I have found I like pouring at a medium trace instead of light so I can do fun stuff on the top as well.


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay, here's the Lavender.  I just love how these turned out!






And then this is the second batch.  






I'm so excited...this is the look I was going for!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh good golly!  Those are beautiful!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 8, 2010)

Great job! I love the colors!


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 8, 2010)

That looks so pretty!


----------



## ToniD (Nov 8, 2010)

I really like the texture on the top!   Did you do that with a wisk?    Looks great!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2010)

Those are both just awesome, you should be so proud!


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 8, 2010)

ToniD said:
			
		

> I really like the texture on the top!   Did you do that with a wisk?    Looks great!



Yes, I used a whisk on the purple one.  The other I just used a small wooden dowel to swirl it around until I was happy with it.

Thanks everyone


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Awesome lookin soapies!!!

I love the way the purple 'morphed' into an even prettier purple!"


----------



## dubnica (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow ...fantastic job.


----------



## ewenique (Nov 9, 2010)

Very pretty soaps!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice soaps!!!!


----------



## orangeblossom (Nov 14, 2010)

Those are so pretty!


----------



## Bama (Nov 14, 2010)

Those are so pretty. Makes me want to try some color or swirls


----------



## ministeph (Nov 21, 2010)

wow that is a beautiful purple!!!


----------



## punkflash54 (Nov 24, 2010)

great soaps!! i love the purple


----------

